# License?



## StillSearchin (Apr 9, 2007)

Does Jersey require a license to surf fish? I'll be in Avalon for a couple days this week and may have a couple hours to wet a line.

Thanks!


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

oh boy


----------



## Carl Hartmann (Mar 23, 2009)

Not yet!


----------



## StillSearchin (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks Carl.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

yep, not yet. But it's comin.


----------

